# Has anyone got a custom firmware for the Netgear dg834g v3 ?



## HookeyStreet (May 30, 2009)

Im looking for a custom firmware for the "Netgear dg834g v3" to increase the wireless power, has anyone got one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 7, 2009)

pritty sure there isnt one that does that,if there is id like it to


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been after one for freaking ages for my GFs router - the output is only 50% by default but a modded firmware can increase that to 100% - I'll be greatly impressed if anyone has one or can find one.


----------



## richardbel (Jun 7, 2009)

this i got to see.. if anyone can find one lol...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=DG834G+firmware+mod


There are mods. C'mon guys, google!


----------

